# April Wedding, what to wear!



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2007)

Im attending a wedding in Portland Oregon in the middle of April. And i have no idea what to wear! I like knee length dresses.. any suggestions are greatly appriciated!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2007)

Is it a day wedding?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

What do you look like, too?

I would personally wear a nice, slightly heavy-fabric dress in a darker lavender or a darker blue and carry a nice shawl or cardigan. Something a little shiny. I'd go with heavier fabric, because it's still going to be cold. Make sure your dress doesn't match the bridesmaid's dresses, too.

Closed-toed shoes, because you'll probably want to wear hose and they don't look right with open-toed shoes.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Is it a day wedding?_

 
Its a Daytime wedding.. actually 10 oclock in the morning (ive never been to a wedding that was so early in the day!


----------

